# SHOUT BOX COMPLAINT - MODS?



## Kyuketsuki_M (Aug 14, 2007)

This has been bothering me for a while, but today I've been pushed to complain about this.

There used to be a time when I had a choice not to open a post if I thought it was stupid, but then the SHOUT BOX was up on the front page.

I enjoy jokes, (even a little bit of smut) but lately it's been getting ridiculous.  I'm not offended by f*** or s*** or any other words that children like to use to feel important, and it's only today that I've been affected by people using these words in the shout box.

See, my company has a filter against pages using swear words so every time someone uses a swear word, I'm not able to access gbatemp.net on my breaks....

Maybe nobody cares, but I've seen foul language, racism and worse in the shout box.  Even if I try not to read it, some things still catch my eye.

This site used to be a reputable place to talk to like-minded people about my favorite handheld.....why did that have to change?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 14, 2007)

You can hide the shoutbox I believe.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, but he does still have a point...

- Sam


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, you can turn it off in your settings.

*EDIT:* My Controls / Personal Profile / Edit Profile info / Enable shoutbox?


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Aug 14, 2007)

I know I can hide the box (that's done at home) but why is this the only choice I have?  Whoever visits this page the first time will see insults about 'your mum' and pretty dirty shit.

And again, the main thing is not what's written here.  It's that I can't access the page from work. See I'm always using different PCs at work (my booth is different every day), and any cookies etc. are deleted regularly so its impossible to stay logged in (and dangerous,anyway).

Just an added thing.  I want you all to understand that I'm not an angel.  My own girlfriend calls me a pervert regularly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   It's just that I say bad stuff where only adults can hear it, and if I have to write it...I try to make sure not to insult anyone else.


----------



## lagman (Aug 14, 2007)

Only people with more than 100 posts can see the shoutbox.


----------



## myclock (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyuketsuki_M @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> I know I can hide the box (that's done at home) but why is this the only choice I have?Â Whoever visits this page the first time will see insults about 'your mum' and pretty dirty shit.
> 
> And again, the main thing is not what's written here.Â It's that I can't access the page from work. See I'm always using different PCs at work (my booth is different every day), and any cookies etc. are deleted regularly so its impossible to stay logged in (and dangerous,anyway).



i thought it was for only 100+ post members?


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> Only people with more than 100 posts can see the shoutbox.



Didn't know that...it's nice that new people aren't driven away when they see some of the stuff written up there.  But why do the long term members have to swallow it up?

BTW, there are rules for the forums, but how about the shoutbox?  Have I missed the page?


----------



## JPH (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I'm awful sorry you don't like the shout box...

how bout a cute picture tp make you feel better?


----------



## Opium (Aug 14, 2007)

Messages from the shoutbox can be deleted by staff. But honestly I haven't noticed a problem at all. Just randomly looking at it right now and I see absolutely nothing worth censoring.

We don't encourage foul and inappropriate behaviour on gbatemp. We do try to keep the shoutbox up to similar standards with the forum. New members can not see it or post in it, so only people who already have an image around the forums can use it.

Plus as a last resort you can turn the shoutbox off and forget about it.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyuketsuki_M @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Only people with more than 100 posts can see the shoutbox.
> ...


If you knew there were rules for forums then why'd you ignore one when you made this topic title in all caps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, new people can't see them and those with 100+ posts can turn the shoutbox off. I don't see any problems here at all. I don't even know exactly what your problem is. One moment it's the less than proper and intelligent posts in the shoutbox and next moment it's that your work deletes cookies regularly.


----------



## Hitto (Aug 14, 2007)

I think his point is, if he wants to read all about "gay" and "n****", he can head to 4chan. But this here's a supposedly SFW site.
Although, I have the shoutbox disabled, and you should do the same, dude. It's much faster and more efficient than starting a new thread to bitch about it...


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 14, 2007)

Try the lo-fi version of the site at work: http://www.gbatemp.net/lofiversion/index.php/ . It might not be ideal but it's better than nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You raise a good point, the shoutbox is hard to police. Looking down it though I agree with Opium, I went back as far as the 5th and didn't see anything bad enough to warrant being removed. Everyone has slightly different ideas of what they think is acceptable and not, it's finding a happy medium in the middle that's the tricky part.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 15, 2007)

Hrmmm so your idea is to moderate everyone so you can surf gbatemp at work? 

Doubt that's gonna happen...


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 15, 2007)

Set up a circumventor proxy server on your PC at home, and use that to access gbatemp.net (and any other blocked sites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 15, 2007)

Proxy server ftw! When I was at school we got lucky and found a machine with admin rights, then we grabbed all of the connection settings and was able to run firefox from USB combined with extensions and proxy server, awesome stuff!

Psyfira - Never realised there was a low-fi version of the forum, cool! Is there any other neat stuff like that?


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 15, 2007)

The lo-fi version went away for a while but it seems to be back now, it's rather useful on crazy high-traffic days. No more cool stuff that I know of.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh fudge, I forgot about the corporate filters. Sorry!


----------

